# Party Bull



## wheelsville (Jun 5, 2013)

Another question from the noobie, I had been looking for my bull for a couple days having no idea where he had went, then I found him in another pasture that borders my farm....and he is the only bull in there. Tried to get him to follow me with a bucket of feed, fail. I'm competing against 40 other cows and no telling how many is in heat. How can I get this bull back on my farm?

Thanks,


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You are probably going to have to pen and haul him. It would be easier to get the 40 cows to follow the bucket of feed. He has discovered paradise and will be hard to keep home.

Can he see or smell the cows from your place?

If you had a gentle cow that would lead you might get him to follow her.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

If they have a pen will probably have to pen everything and haul him home. Couple cowboys and some dogs,is another way. Now that he has been over there and those cows just on other side of fence,gonna be tough keep him home,unless have new fence's. A hot wire is what I suggest.

He wouldn't be a black Angus bull would he?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Call whomever puts on the closest rodeo, or find some local team ropers. They will more than likely enjoy the practice.

I doubt anyone has a half top trailer rigged up for pasture loading?Of course, that takes a good horse, a good dog, and being pretty quick.

Depending on this bulls size, it make require two horses to pull him very far, and even then the horses may not be real proud of their riders.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If he's done at your place your gonna need a concrete wall! Perhaps sell him to the neighbor!


----------



## wheelsville (Jun 5, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> You are probably going to have to pen and haul him. It would be easier to get the 40 cows to follow the bucket of feed. He has discovered paradise and will be hard to keep home.
> 
> Can he see or smell the cows from your place?
> 
> If you had a gentle cow that would lead you might get him to follow her.


Yes, he can smell the cows, our farms border each other.


----------



## wheelsville (Jun 5, 2013)

Nitram said:


> If he's done at your place your gonna need a concrete wall! Perhaps sell him to the neighbor!





ForemanTX said:


> If they have a pen will probably have to pen everything and haul him home. Couple cowboys and some dogs,is another way. Now that he has been over there and those cows just on other side of fence,gonna be tough keep him home,unless have new fence's. A hot wire is what I suggest.
> 
> He wouldn't be a black Angus bull would he?


How did you guess? haha!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

After 2 or 3 times of having to trailer my bull home from the neighbors I put 3 strands of Gaucho wire on the inside of my pasture. I now have 2 exterior fences with barbed wire on both sides of the post, a few years ago a different neighbor's bull like my older cattle more than the young heifers he was supposed to be with.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> > He wouldn't be a black Angus bull would he?
> 
> 
> How did you guess? haha!


Yep, mine too. And the one from the neighbor that came to visit me.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If I had 30 gals around me, I'll be danged if I would go home. Never mind, I just remembered how old I am. You will be spending a lot of time at your neighbors in the future.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Have you talked to your neighbor yet? He might have an area they can run the whole herd into so you can split your bull off easier & get him loaded.

You will need to make that a pretty beefy fence to keep him in. If you are done breeding for the year I would make a bull pen for him.

Also, make sure you tell the neighbor how long he has been in there for. Hopefully he didn't have any special breeding plans for his cows that your bull messed up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> Call whomever puts on the closest rodeo, or find some local team ropers. They will more than likely enjoy the practice.
> 
> I doubt anyone has a half top trailer rigged up for pasture loading?Of course, that takes a good horse, a good dog, and being pretty quick.
> 
> Depending on this bulls size, it make require two horses to pull him very far, and even then the horses may not be real proud of their riders.


I had one that tore the rear door off a trailer after we got him loaded, guy went home to fix his trailer, I got out the YZ250 and run that SOB all over the farm, thru the woods, onto the neighbors and back until he laid down and refused to get up. After he got up I ran him back into the barn where he promptly laid down again. Guy came back with his trailer, bull went on with a minimum of fuss, then ran a log chain from side to side just in case.

By time he got to the sale barn he was full of piss and vinegar and about went over a few gates.

Get a GOOD fence charger, like here:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16900-boys-are-gonna-get-a-surprise/


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

wheelsville said:


> How did you guess? haha!


  I got one myself. I got a bull pen built now,so when his normal ladies are done he can be moved. Has new field fence and that hot wire hits his a$$ he stands back from fence now...

The angus doesn't go to lease pastures tried that too, cowboys finally penned him, I have a charolais/brangus cross bull for that...


----------

